# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Rolly,  egg-shaped digital robotic music player, combining music functions with robotic dancing, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

Sony Rolly on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Sony Rolly in Motion - Uncut Demonstration 2007

Uploaded on Sep 26, 2007

----------


## Airicist

Sony Rolly Trio - "Thriller" by Michael Jackson

Jan 9, 2010




> Watch as the Sony Rolly Sound Entertainment Players recreate the epic dance "Thriller" by Michael Jackson.  The Sony Rolly devices spin, twist, and groove to the timeless dance song.

----------

